# Redoing a 75gallon... need creative input :)



## Chondroholic (Aug 18, 2005)

Hey all,
I decided last minute to keep my 75 gallon and redo it once i get settled into my new house. I'll be starting the GS/silicone process over my christmas break and I'm looking for some input. I will probably have either terribilis or trivs in this tank when it's all said and done so keep that in mind, although I'm open to different species if you guys have any suggestions. I know I would like a water feature of some sort, although my attempts at streams/waterfalls haven't yielded very good results in the past. Anyways, let your creative juices flow and tell me what you would do with an empty 75 gallon.

Thanks in advance for all input!


----------



## DenZ0r (Oct 19, 2007)

Well, it is not easy without pics to come up with something creative! But I'll give it a try! 

I really like the "base of a tree" Idea! That is, with a fake treestump and lots of leaflitter! Maybe some nice vines! I especially like yellow terribilis or bicolors on the brownish leaf-litter! Maybe you could try to create something like this (see pic)











And form it into something like this, but then leaf litter instead of all the mosses!













Well thats what I really like! Hope I give you some input for your tank!

At least I gave it a try!
*

EDIT: USED SOME RANDOM PICS HOPE ITS OK!*


----------



## DartMan (Nov 29, 2005)

I'm liking that idea above!!!

Last Christmas break I too did a project where I tried my hand at a butress tree base, ..................................  Not to impressive. It's harder than you think.

Good Luck!


----------

